# External gills anyone?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

juvenile polypterus delhezi in my "growout" tank


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

they look like that when they are young.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

yup, they're approx 2.5" long


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

where did you find these guys?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

CHILLIWACK
at animal house


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

way to far for me to go haha


----------

